# Mavic Ksyrium SLs vs Zipp 101s



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

Hello,

The question has been asked before, but the discussions seem to always get sidetracked....

I have a pair of both. Which one should I keep?


----------



## Warpdatframe (Dec 9, 2012)

Since you have both won't it be easy to decide? If you want random people on the internet to make your decisions, whatever. You also have to give us information such as weight, what kind of riding you do, road conditions, terrain, and things like that. another factor would be if you have a set of race wheels or not. Personally I would go for the 101s, but that's just me.


----------



## ESTrainSmartBlog (Feb 25, 2013)

I say keep the stiffer wheel wheel of the two and the more aerodynamic front wheel of the two. That way you'll have excellent power transfer and aerodynamics where you need it.


----------

